# Streamlight Sidewinder Flashlight Problems



## Brooke (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi:

On a listerever for military radios, mostly ham operators, there have been a number of reported problems related to the Streamlight Sidewinder. Fresh batteries go dead after a few days or after sitting on the shelf with fresh batteries the light will not function until the batteries are removed and replaced.

Since the people posting are mainly around all kinds of radios I've asked them if the Sidewinder was around any transmitters. One of the responses seems to indicate that a cell phone may cause problems.

I've tried searching here and not found this problem. Is there already a thread for this?

In general it would seem that any flashlight that uses electronic parts may be susceptible to external RF. The flip side is that switching type power supplies in a flashlight may generate RF that would effect external equipment.

Have Fun,

Brooke Clarke, N6GCE
http://www.PRC68.com
PS my flashlight stuff is at: 
http://www.prc68.com/I/FlashlightPat.shtml


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder if, since the smaller LED's use "sensors" instead of contacts, if that, in conjuctions with the high RF's, could be a cause for the battery drainage?:thinking:


----------



## spoonrobot (Jan 22, 2008)

I pay pretty close attention to Sidewinder threads on these forums and haven't seen any threads to the effects of what you posted. Thanks for the tip though, I'll keep an eye out for any more information about this, the Sidewinder is my favorite light and I've been compiling a lot of general information on it for sometime.

I keep two Sidewinders around my EDC options and haven't noticed any outstanding battery drain issues but I am not around any radio eqiupment or cell phones.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi:

It seems that there's about a dozen Sidewinders that are showning the problem including ones that were warrenty replacements for the ones returned for this problem. Here's a quote:

My light clearly acts up near my GSM cell phone when turned on; the white light flickers, and sometimes the red light blinks on. I haven't induced the failure mode this way yet, but I'll continue to experiment some more, off and on.

I've asked problem Sidewinder owners to check their units with a digital camera to see if the IR mode is being activated.More later. Note this problem only applies to IR Sidewinders.


----------



## spoonrobot (Jan 23, 2008)

Please update as you get more information, this is an interesting problem.


----------



## fasuto (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a sidewinder and a strange "problem", may be related.
Sometimes, when I push the buttom to go off, the led dont go off, only VERY dim. With the white led at the begining I belived it was only a reflection of surrounding light.

Sometimes I want this ultra low light and I need to change modes and go from on to off veveral times until I finaly get it.

Make sure your sidewinder really goes off.

Edited:
My sidewinder is not IR, but if this happens to a IR it will be difficult to notice.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm this is interesting, I wanted one as utility light but guess I'll wait for now.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi:

As of yesterday there's a Streamlight engineer looking into the problem. This is much different from the customer service people who were not helping.

Here are the symptoms as summerized by the engineer:
"As I understand it from the comments so far, the problem seems to be that the light won't turn on unless the battery door is loosened to break contact, which may "reset" something and restore operation. There is also speculation that a cell phone may cause this. There are also reports of the batteries draining very quickly with the light off."The battery drain problem was on a unit with a green LED, not the IR, so it's getting more complicated.More Later, Brooke Clarkehttp://www.prc68.com/I/FlashlightPat.shtml


----------



## spoonrobot (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you for keeping us updated.

The plot thickens...

I've taken one of my Sidewinders and put it away for the time being. I'll pull it out and check the batteries on my ZTS every so often to see if it is draining abnormally.

The other one I'll run like usual and do the same, I have a pretty fair idea of how long the runtime should be based on runtime plots seen around so I should be able to note any unusual drainage.

I checked my lights against a Verizon CDMA cell phone and have noted no problems so far. I'll try to find out if one of my friends has a GSM phone to test it since I don't have one. I don't have access to any personal radio equipment, is there any common items I could operate near the light to induce a failure if present?


----------



## Brooke (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi:

1 Feb 2008 - The factory had an outside lab do some RF testing and the lights passed.

Then they did some Electrostatic Testing and the lights failed. That was not expected since a version of the same package is used for a light that has a CE rating. They are working on how to fix the static problem.

Have Fun,

Brooke
My Flashlight patents & some of those I have at:
http://www.prc68.com/I/FlashlightPat.shtml


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the update! I almost pulled the trigger for one before seeing this thread!


----------



## woodrow (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks also... I was at Sprortsman's Warehouse today and I saw this light, and I kind of liked it. They had it for $69 which I knew was too much so I did not buy it.... now, I will wait until the problem is fixed.


----------



## SenderGreen (Feb 24, 2008)

I really doubt it's RF interference. Mine used to do what fausto described. I stopped switching colors with the wheel while the light is on and it hasn't done it since.
Mine usually sits about six inches from a cellphone (GSM I think, Verizon CA) on my desk. I run many different of receivers around it HF/VHF/UHF/800mhz/1.2Ghz. No transmitter's over about 2 watts though.
The engineer himself isn't saying he suspects RF. He just describes the problem as he "understands it from the comments so far". I wonder if the HAM's suspect RF because they are HAM's and it is in their nature to suspect RF?
I agree there is bug, I'm just not so sure it's RF interference as others.


----------



## Brooke (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi:

Sure, hams try to use RF for anything they can just like a cappenter uses a hammer for everything he can.

Yes, the problem is not RF (they had a lab run tests), but is caused by ESD. It's being worked now. 

More info when I get it.

I've just updated my Flashlight web page at:
http://www.prc68.com/I/FlashlightPat.shtml

Have Fun,

Brooke Clarke, N7GCE


----------



## SenderGreen (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't notice the post with 1st of Feb. update until after I posted. Foolish of me. I wanted to share my observation about the switching anyway. I hope that dosen't sound like I was taking a shot HAM's, nothing of the sort I assure you. I meant like, to be aware of it, is to suspect it.
I'm going to read your update. Thanks.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 24, 2008)

Guess which light I bought just a few weeks ago. :ironic:

So far, no problems. But it irritates me knowing that one might be just under the surface, waiting to rear its ugly head.


----------



## Bolek (Mar 9, 2008)

My Sidewinder worked well for about one months. Then turned off it descharged to 0.3V two sets of AA NiMH. First time I thought that I turned it on in my pocket. Second time I understund that it drain batteries when it’s off. Moreover now it is wery low on white, blue and green on NiMH and on alka. Only red is acceptable ( almost high). Ther is no RF interferences in my home. 
I bought it on CPF marketplace. I live in France. What can I do to have it fixed ?


----------



## Brooke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Bolek:

Contact Streamlight, give them your model and serial number and state that you have a problem with batteries going dead in a day. Ask for a Return Authorization Number and the procedure you should use.

When they have the fix I'm guessing they will send you one of the new version lights.

Have Fun,

Brooke
http://www.prc68.com/I/FlashlightPat.shtml


----------



## senna94 (Mar 10, 2008)

I wonder why Streamlight only offers a 1 year warranty with the sidewinder???


Paul
:thinking:


----------



## Bolek (Mar 10, 2008)

Brooke said:


> Hi Bolek:
> 
> Contact Streamlight, give them your model and serial number and state that you have a problem with batteries going dead in a day. Ask for a Return Authorization Number and the procedure you should use.
> 
> ...


I send a e-mail to streamlight.


----------



## Bolek (Apr 7, 2008)

Just recived a new sidwinder from the french Stremlight distributor.:twothumbs
Flawless service, thanks Stremlight (and thanks CPF).


----------



## Brooke (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi:

The first fix of adding a TVS across the button did not work. But adding a 1 uF cap did work.

The problem was that a static hit while the micro controller was sleeping locked up the controller in a way that increased it's current consumption and drained the battery even though the all lights were off.

The fix involves not sleeping so soundly and so the sleep current is a little higher. Batteries should last a year at 50% capacity.

Have Fun,

Brooke


----------



## Archangel (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if the current units are good to go?


----------



## cree_buyer (Dec 22, 2008)

my new 2-day old Streamlight Sidewinder with serial number # 04x,xxx completely died un-expectly while on it's first of fresh batteries... *:sigh:*

other than the horrible artefacts & ringy-ness on the coloured LEDs... i am thoroughly impressed with the design concept; during my total of less than 5 hours of evaluation that is... there was some shut-off problems as described by other peeps... but to completely brick on me... did i receive a LEMON or what??? :mecry:

i will have to contact either the seller or the manufacturer on this...
*
*** UPDATED ****

emailed Streamlight, received a reply w/ RMA w/in 2 business days! Woo-Hoo! we'll see about the turn around time for this thing!


----------



## steve_vance (Mar 13, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Hmm this is interesting, I wanted one as utility light but guess I'll wait for now.



I have several sidewinders, and have been using them extensively. No problems. Of course, I don't have the IR model- don't own a pair of NVG. For me the green LED is tons more useful. I love the light.


----------

